#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Huwelijksprobleem

## lievegroteman

Ik begin mijn verhaal door te schrijven uit de losse pols. Ik heb een kort huwelijk gekend en dat strandde om diverse redenen jaren geleden. De hoofdreden had te maken met seks of beter gezegd met een gebrek daaraan. ik ben een wat langere man en mijn ex-vrouw was wat aan de korte kant. 

het probleem zit hem dus in hoe ik ben geschapen en dat heeft geresulteerd in problemen in ons seksleven. De eerste nacht moesten we rushen naar het ziekenhuis omdat het bloeden maar niet wilde stoppen bij haar. Vervolgens hebben we ruim een week 'rust' genomen en geen seks gehad om het daarna weer voorzichtig te proberen maar veel verschil was er niet. als bijna de helft van mn ding haar lichaam enterde deed het haar al te veel pijn. Nu wil ik wel hertrouwen maar besef ik me al te goed dat het weer voor problemen kan zorgen.

Moet ik deze situatie vertellen aan mijn potentile trouwkandidaat? en zijn er broeders die een soortgelijk iets hebben meegemaakt en is er een middel dat helpt of een oplossing.

Anyway, anyhow ik hoop een goed advies te krijgen hier.

----------


## lievegroteman

Hoe krijg ik dit topic verwijderd? Iemand?

----------


## H.P.Pas

Klik op wijzig bericht en dan op verwijder.

----------


## Ibrah1234

Hat herr Pas auch ein "drittes bein"?  :Smilie:

----------


## leilah24

Hoe lang is je ding als ik vragen mag?

----------


## lievegroteman

> Hoe lang is je ding als ik vragen mag?


Misschien is het verstandig om daar geen cijfer aan te verbinden. Laten we het erop houden dat het wat meer vlees heeft dan een normale

----------


## lievegroteman

> Als je van elkaar houdt hoeft dit geen groot probleem te zijn. Als penetratie pijnlijk is, kun je altijd nog orale sex geven aan de ander. Je zou de cunnilingus moeten doen om haar tevreden te houden. Is dat niet voldoende is misschien ook een idee dat zij naast die orale sex met jou er een vriend bij zoekt die beter past bij haar fysieke mogelijkheden. Iemand dus die haar penetreert zodat ze krijgt waar ze kennelijk behoefte aan heeft. Als je echt van haar houdt gun je haar dat. Een trio MVM kan dan ook nog, ben je er ook meer bij betrokken.
> 
> .


Wat een advies...

----------


## lievegroteman

> Alsof is ik iets over wat mijn dochter, zus of moeder willen te zeggen zou hebben. Mijn dochter is volwassen. Mijn moeder of zus gaan zelf over wat ze met hun lichaam doen en niet ik. Wat die doen gaat mij gewoon niks aan. Wat kan mij dat nu schelen. Als ze ergens voor kiezen is dat kun keus. Toen mijn vader overleed is ze gewoon weer opnieuw getrouwd. Overigens is mijn zus in 2009 overleden. Ja, ik gun mijn familie wel een man. Waarom niet? Waarom bemoeien mannen zich zo met hun familie? Manneljke bemoeienis met de familie is zo derde wereld, zo macho. Alsof moeder of zus toestemming nodig heeft van een mannelijk familielid. En wat mijn vrouw doet of wil mag ze zelf bepalen, wij hebben een open relatie.


Geen slechte opmerking. Waarom is het zo dat het gros, het merendeel van de Hollanders zich zo fel verzet als een dochter Moslima wenst te worden. Wat is dat toch met die achterlijke familiedruk in de Nederlandse samenleving? Zo barbaars, zo derdewerelds!

----------


## Hogeschooldocent

Beste broeder

----------


## Hogeschooldocent

> Misschien is het verstandig om daar geen cijfer aan te verbinden. Laten we het erop houden dat het wat meer vlees heeft dan een normale


Beste broeder,
Ik heb hetzelfde probleem wat betreft de grootte. Geef de hoop niet op. Het is integenstelling tot wat velen denken eerder een probleem dan iets om tevreden mee te zijn

----------


## Mohamed1967

Goedeavond broeders en zuster. Ik wil geen kritiek leveren op anderen, maar als een vrouw een kind kan baren, dan is elke mannelijke lid een schijntje daarmee vergeleken. Dus beste broeder, je bent en hoopt misschien de aandacht van een bepaalde groep vrouwen te trekken met je Lul verhaal. Dit laatste is een woorspeling en ik hoop dat je geen last hebt van een slecht humeur.

----------

